
Google has hidden a text adventure game in Chrome - nns
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2018-09-30-google-has-hidden-a-text-adventure-game-in-chrome
======
rstuart4133
A more appropriate title is "Google has hidden a text adventure in their
search home page", as it's also in Firefox.

